# How many gold sp do i need?



## Ismellfishie (Aug 14, 2003)

hello

I want to breed gold spilo and i was wondering how many spilo's I need and the tank size.

I also want to breed caribes. As of right now i have 6 caribes in a 140 tank. I was wondering if that is enough space for my caribes to breed when they get bigger.

What should the size be for the caribes, when they start breeding if they do. Cause my caribes are 5 to 8inchs. thanks


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

2 spilos=one male, one female


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I would try 6 golds&#8230;Get them with a variation of overall shape&#8230; (Round and elliptical) Also get with both flat and hooked anal fins. There is no true way of sexing piranha, but I have heard both methods, so I acquire my breeding colonies by utilizing both methods&#8230; Try to keep a constant PH neutral to slightly acidic&#8230; This constant PH may be one of the stress relieving requirements for breeding anything outside of reds&#8230; I am uncertain, but I got over 1000 baby golds with my methods&#8230; Do small water changes weekly and reduce the overall volume of water and temperature for about 5 weeks&#8230;.Try to drop the temperature down to about 66-68 degrees F&#8230;. The temperature drop should be gradual&#8230; Send me a message of E-mail me @ [email protected] when you have done the above&#8230; 
Or feel free to experiment with what ever you see fit&#8230; Let me know your results&#8230;
If I succeed in Caribe spawning I will let you know what I did&#8230; I hate this secrecy thing&#8230; I think everyone should share breeding techniques&#8230; By sharing techniques maybe some of the one un-bread in captivity may finally be breed..

PS&#8230; Breed for knowledge not money&#8230; Money can be taken away from you quickly but not knowledge&#8230;
GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------

